# Div immer ganz unten



## ans meer (24. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag 

Im Moment bin ich dabei, ein neues Layout zu erstellen - und diesmal bitte alles mit Divs und CSS. Leider habe ich noch nicht alle Kniffe und Tricks heraus, sodass ich gerade etwas festhänge.
Es wäre nett, mich nicht ausschließlich auf Google (oder andere Suchmaschinen) zu verweisen, denn ich hab schon zig Beispiele durchgemacht und versucht anzupassen, aber ich hab's leider einfach nicht hinbekommen.

Anzusehen ist das ganze hier: http://seelentraene.de/data/jua/
Mit der CC-Datei da: http://seelentraene.de/data/jua/styles.css

Das Problem sieht man, denke ich: Der Footer im rechten Bereich soll, unabhängig von der Länge des Inhalts, bitte immer ganz unten kleben, d.h. die Höhe des Inhalt-Divs sollte "variabel" sein (es reicht, wenn es so aussieht *g*). Ein Problem habe ich nur, wenn der Text zu kurz ist, sodass das linke Div letztlich länger ist.

Lokal habe ich das Problem inzwischen mit min-height (bzw. height für den IE) gelöst, was aber nicht so dynamisch ist, wie ich es eigentlich möchte, da das Menü links die Größe ändern kann (mehr bzw. weniger Zeilen), sodass die Mindesthöhe variiert

Ich hoffe, ich konnte das Problem verständlich ausdrücken, vielen Dank fürs Lesen und vielleicht für die Hilfe schonmal


----------

